# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Mijn vrouw vrijt al 8 maanden niet

## rob501

hallo,

ik ben rob en 41 jaar.,getrouwd en heb 2 dochters.
de reden dat ik hier een stuk schrijf is dat het niet goed daat in mijn relatie.
ik ben nu bijna 12.5 jaar getrouwd,waarvan 10jaar goed.
de problemen bij mij zijn begonnen toen mijn vrouw hyves leerde kennen.
ze maakte contact en begon te chatten met anderen.opzich geen probleem,maar met 1 persoon kon ze het goed vinden.soulmaatjes noemden ze zich.ik hen haar erover aangsproken en gevraagd of ze verliefd was op hem.dat is niet zo zei ze.kijk dat je vrienden kan hebben met mannelijke personen begrijp ik,maar dat ze haar hart lucht bij hem en niet bij mij vind ik niet kunnen.niet praten met mij maar wel met hem.ons sex leven in de eerste 10 jaar was redelijk,zo,n 2xper maand.ik accepteer dat vrouwen minder zin ik sex hebben dan mannen.de laatste 8maanden hebben wij nog geen sex gehad.ik kan er niet meer tegen en wil mijn liefde tonen aan haar.als ik vraag of ze nog van mij houdt zegt ze heelveel.en als ik dan vraag waarom ze niet met me vrijt........zegt ze dat ik het de tijd moet gunnen en het echt wel weer snel gebeurt.ik raak super gefrustreert en ben moe van al dat wachten!
het contact via hyves met die andere man is gestopt.ik heb ookm mijn behoeftes en wil niet vreemdgaan,maar het wordt wel moeilijk zo.dit heb ik ook tegen haar verteld.ik hou van haar en wil haar niet kwijt.ik ben nu op zoek naar een relatie therapeut,want we zitten in een visueuze cirkel.
soms zie ik het helemaal niet meer zitten en denk erover om er een eind aan te maken.....ik ben zo moe van het vechten.dit duurt nu al 2jaar en mijn meiden lijden er ook onder.

ik hoop dat er mensen zijn die me kunnen helpen met ideeen,zodat ik het leven weer positief in kan zien.

gr rob

----------


## dotito

Hallo Rob,

Ja als ik dit zo allemaal lees zit je momenteel niet in een leuke situatie.Kan echt wel begrijpen dat je het niet makkelijk hebt.Hoe komt het eigenlijk dat je vrouw geen zin meer heeft in sex,heb je dat al eens gevraagd?Misschien heeft ze daar wel een reden voor.Dat vrouwen minder zin hebben is idd wel waar en zeker na een tijdje samen te zijn.Wat ik wel echt positief vind aan jullie is;dat jullie elkaar nog graag zien,dat is al heel veel he!Begrijp goed dat je zegt word me teveel,maar zou toch nadenken voor je er een eind aan maakt .Zou zoals je aanhaalt eerst gaan praten met een relatietherapeut goed idee trouwens.Wat betreft dat je gedachten hebt om vreemd te gaan,dat zou ik niet doen denk dat je er achteraf SPIJT ga van hebben.Dat niet weg houd dat ik je niet begrijp he,je bent ook maar een mens van vlees en bloed.Maar bedriegen is geen optie geloof mij maar!!En dat je gefrusteerd bent daar kan ik ook inkomen.Als jullie beiden elkaar nog graag zie,vecht er dan voor.LIEFDE OVERWINT ALLES!!!
Hoop van harte dat jullie gezin weer gelukkig mag worden.

Lieve Groet Do

----------


## rob501

do bedankt voor je reactie!!vechten doen we zeker (doe ik al 2 jaar).
over het niet vrijen zegt ze,als ik niet goed in mn vel zit heb ik geen zin om te vrijen.
ook het proberen van mij werkt averechts.ik he tegen haar gezegt dat ik nu stop met de eerste aanzet om te gaan vrijen,omdat ik nu wel genoeg ben afgewezen.
vreemd gaan doe ik niet snel(nog nooit gedaan)ben zo trouw als een hond.ik heb wel gezegt tegen haar dat als dit zo nog lang doorgaat ik wil scheiden,en mn geluk dan bij een andere vrouw hoop te vinden.

groetjes rob

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Rob,

Wat een moeilijke situatie voor je.. Kan me er ook best iets bij voorstellen dat je het een beetje zat begint te worden, helaas zijn er voor dit soort situaties niet hup 123 een oplossing. 

Ten eerste vind ik het al een heel goed initiatief dat je een relatietherapeut opgezocht hebt, hier kunnen jullie misschien baat bij hebben!

In dit soort situaties helpt veel praten vaak wel, jouw vrouw zegt dat ze geen zin in seks heeft omdat ze zich niet goed in dr vel voelt. Heb je al eens gevraagd wat haar dan dwars zit? En waarom ze zich niet goed in haar vel voelt? Misschien komt daar wel een reden uit waar aan gewerkt kan worden!

Wens je verder heel veel succes, en hoop dat het goed gaat komen!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## ikke64

@Rob

Ga er heel snel aan werken. Ik heb het versloft en zit al zo'n 10 jaar in het zelfde schuitje als jij de laatste 8 maanden. En ook ik heb de zelfde problemen. Ook ik ben haar, al meer dan 25 jaar, trouw. Maar af en toe is dat heel moeilijk. En voor mij is heel belangrijk dat we nog vrienden/maatjes zijn en heel veel samen doen. Heel veel samen hebben. Ik wil je graag helpen met mijn ervaringen. Als e vragen hebt laat maar horen.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Onassa

Hoi Rob.

Hoe herkenbaar.
alleen ben ik de andere partij die hier nu wat neer typt.
Ik heb ook weinig behoefte aan sex, dat heeft zo zijn redenen uit een naar verleden.
Gelukkig is het bij mij niet zo dat ik nooit meer sex wil (hoewel?)
Maar nu ik de laatste tijd weer met depressies zit hoeft mijn man ook niet bij me te komen om sex.
Ik kan dat gewoon niet.
Dus....ik begrijp jou, maar ook zeker je vrouw.
Je zult weinig aan mijn verhaal hebben, maar misschien troost het je een klein beetje dat er meer vrouwen zijn die weinig behoefte (meer) aan sex hebben.
En niets is zo erg dat wanneer je vrouw het wel zou doen om jou te behagen en dan te faken.
Lijkt me dat je dat zelf ook niet wilt.
Misschien komt het nog goed, maar misschien is de koek op, dat zou kunnen.
Ik hoop dat jullie er samen uit komen en het voor beide weer een wat plezieriger leven wordt.
Heel veel sterkte in ieder geval.

Groetjes, Diane

----------


## rob501

hoi iike,
ik begrijp niet hoe je je in deze situatie al 10 jaar staande houdt!!
ik weet in ieder geval dat het niet aan mij ligt,maar aan haar.
als veel dingen in mn huwlijk mis gaan,en ik niet lekker in mijn vel zit is het volgens mij juist wel fijn om te vrijen.ik begrijp mijn vrouw ook wel dat het voor haar anders werkt.
maar ik wordt door heel de situatie soms achterdochtig,ga denken vind ze me nog wel aantrekkelijk enz.en het met me zelf doen wordt ik ook een beetje zat.
als ik dit alles een beetje terug lees lijkt het alleen over het vrijen te gaan,maar dat is echt niet het belangrijkste.mijn oudste dochter is aan het puberren,maar niet op een normale manier.ze haalt het bloed onder onze nagels vandaan en ik en mn vrouw weten hier geen raad meer mee.vandaag hebben we een intake gesprek gehad bij soort riag.die gaat beslissen of zij of jeugdzorg haar moet gaan helpen.ze zegt soms ..het is beter als ik er niet meer ben en denkt af en toe aan zelfmoord.buiten de problemen die ik heb met mn vrouw komt dit er nog eens bovenop.steeds als ik wil werken aan mn huwelijk en we zitten weer wat beter in ons vel,zet mn dochter ons weer terug bij af.dat van mn dochter speeld nu zo,n jaar.het vreet al onze energie.

ik zit nu 1dag bij medicity en ik voel mij heel erg gesterkt door de reacties van iedereen!!

groetjes rob

----------


## Sylvia93

Fijn dat onze reacties je een beetje helpen, doet ons ook goed  :Smile: !

Moet zelf ook toegeven dat voor mij het vrijen ook werkt om mezelf fijner te voelen, heb zelf soms ook van die momenten dat ik mn vriend even niet kan uitstaan, na een intiem moment is dat dan eigenlijk weer helemaal goed. (en ben zelf ook vrouw uiteraard  :Wink: )

Misschien zitten die problemen van jullie dochter je vrouw wel heel erg dwars, misschien dat dat haar de laatste maanden helemaal gek maakt, denk dat jeugdzorg veel voor jullie en voor jullie dochter kan betekenen (al zal dochterlief wel denken van niet, zo gaat dat helaas). Krijgt jullie dochter nu al professionele hulp? Of nog helemaal niets?

Zijn er verder wel nog momenten waarop je denkt: Nu heb ik weer even het vertrouwde gevoel dat ze nog veel van me houdt? Vrouwen houden vaak ook van spontane lieve dingetjes, bijvoorbeeld een weekendje weg met zn 2en zonder kids (al moet je daar dan wel weer financiële ruimte voor hebben). Heb wel veel bewondering voor je dat je tot nu toe nog steeds trouw geweest bent en nog steeds echt alles wilt doen om jullie huwelijk tot stand te houden!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## rob501

hoi sylvia,

ik probeer toch zoveel mogelijk van mn vrouw en kinderen te genieten,
de leuke momenten te koesteren.
18mei hebben we een intake gsprek gehad voor mn dochter,en 27 juli hebben we pas het eerste gesprek.
het duurt allemaal zolang voordat je aan de beurt ben!!

ik zeg altijd:volg je hart,maar blijf met je voeten op de grond!

gr rob

----------


## Onassa

Hoi Rob.

Kijk, hier kan natuurlijk al een duidelijke oorzaak liggen.
Als het zo slecht loopt nu met je dochter dan kan ik me voorstellen dat het al jullie energie opvreet.
Een man heeft dan helaas een ander soort hormoon(testosteron) dan een vrouw en daardoor kan een man bijna ten aller tijden in wat voor situatie ook sex hebben.
Helaas zit dat bij een vrouw anders in elkaar.
Toevallig dat mijn man gister nog zei, dat zou eigenlijk wat beter verdeelt moeten zijn, dat de schaal van libido tussen man en vrouw wat meer in balans zou zijn.
Ik zal je vertellen dat mijn man in zijn eerste huwelijk NOOIT sex heeft gehad.
Hij was getrouwd met een Iranese vrouw en zij zei dat ze vaginisme had.
Dus kan je je voorstellen dat hij daar 7 jaar mee samen is geweest?? En in al die jaren geen EEN keer sex???
En toch is hij haar trouw gebleven.
Nu is ze hertrouwd en heeft een kind (goh....zeker onbevlekt ontvangen)!
Uiteindelijk is er om andere reden een scheiding gekomen en toen heeft mijn man wel even een jaar lang de bloemetjes buiten gezet.
Tot hij mij leerde kennen.
Hij is er in ieder geval op vooruit gegaan, want GEEN sex dat kan en wil ik hem niet aan doen, maar is zeker minder dan het gemiddelde.
Mijn lage libido heeft dan wel een duidelijke reden.
Maar Rob.....nu ga ik je even hard aanpakken!
Zelfmoord gedachten omdat a, je vrouw AL 8 maanden geen sex meer wil en b, omdat je dochter al een jaar flink lastig is????
Sorry, maar als je dat zou doen zou ik je een zeer laffe man vinden!
Je zegd nog van je vrouw te houden....hoe zou je haar dan zoiets aan kunnen doen, haar dan alleen achter laten met jullie moeilijke dochter!!!
Dat is echt de weg van de minste weerstand kiezen en daar krijg je van mij geen graantje respect mee.
Knok door als je nog verder wilt met je vrouw of ga anders naar een advocaat en vraag de scheiding aan en zie dat je voor jezelf dan een beter leven kunt gaan vinden.
Maar om die redenen eruit stappen is natuurlijk absoluut NOT-DONE!

Sterkte en groetjes Diane

----------


## rob501

tuurlijk heb je gelijk dat het de weg van de minste weerstand is!
mijn vrouw is door haar werk (speeld in theater produkties)veel van huis weg.
hier kan zij haar ei kwijt,maar omdat zij veel weg is krijg ik heel veel van mn dochter haar buien over mij heen.ik heb ook wel mijn ding,maar veel weg zijn is ook niet de oplossing.
zij is qua opvoeding minder strikt als ik,dus ben ik vaak de boeman.we hebben nu een brief opgesteld met straffen die we gezamelijk uitvoeren,dus weet mn dochter welke straf wij gezamelijk geven.daarentegen belonen we ook haar ook voor goed gedrag.
ik ben niet de biologische vader van haar ,maar beschouw haar echt als mn eigen dochter.
haar echte vader heeft haar niet erkent,en ik heb haar wel erkent als mn dochter.
ik sta er ook helemaal voor open als ze hem ooit wil zien.
zij zelf zegt er niet de behoefte aan te hebben,maar denkt er wel eens aan.

gr rob

----------


## Onassa

Rob, dan geef ik je nu een weergaloos compliment, want ze is niet je biologische dochter en dan moet ik zeggen dat gezien de omstandigheden waarin je berkeerd, ik daar heel veel bewondering voor heb!
ik hoop dat je dochter als ze deze periode door is gaat beseffen wat een geluk ze heeft met jou!

----------


## dotito

Ook ik heb jaren geleden veel zorgen gekend met mijn dochter in haar puberteit.Wij hebben toens ook de jeugdzorg ingeschakkeld omdat mijn dochter aan automutulatie deed.Gelukkig zijn aan die ellendige jaren achter de rug en kom ik nu supper goed overeen met mijn dochter. Wat ik vooral kan meegeven blijf vooral op een lijn staan en wijk daar niet van af hoe moeilijk het soms ook is,want kinderen maken daar misbruik van.
En voor je de jeugdzorg inschakelt weet dan wel,dan het niet makkelijk zal zijn vooral mentaal is het heel zwaar.
Misschien zit jou vrouw daar enorm mee in haar maag,dat ze daardoor weinig/ of geen zin in sex heeft.Toen ik veel zorgen had met mijn dochter had ik ook geen zin.Gelukkig heb ik wel een partner die mij steunde,terwijl hij ook niet de echte vader is maar wel sinds haar 5 jaar mee heeft opgevoed.Tja pubers he 't is niet altijd makkelijk,wens jou veel sterkte toe!!

Do

----------


## rob501

mooi gedicht!

soms heel even bekruipt mij het gevoel
dat mensen niet begrijpen wat hoe ik mij voel.
voor de buitenwereld iemand die altijd loopt te stralen.
maar niemand ziet dat ik blijk te verdwalen.
verdwalen in emoties,
gevoelens van vreugde en verdriet.
die vreugde laat ik zien,
maar het verdriet niet.
dus oordeel niet te snel
over iemands vreugde of verdriet.
soms is de waarheid anders
dan je aan de buitenkant ziet! 

rob

----------


## dotito

Heel mooi Rob!!

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Rob,

Misschien is dat wel een van de redenen waarom jullie dochter zo enorm aan het puberen is, omdat ze haar biologische vader niet kent. Ondanks dat ze ontkent iets met m te maken te willen hebben zal er waarschijnlijk toch wel iets binnen in haar zeggen dat ze dat wel wilt, waar ze moeite mee heeft, en dat op een bepaalde manier van zich af wilt gooien.
27 Juli duurt idd best nog een lange tijd, gelukkig kun je nog wel van bepaalde momenten genieten  :Wink: 

Verder heb je helemaal gelijk! Volg je hart, maar blijf met je voeten op de grond  :Smile: 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Allemaal,

Ik ben bang dat puberende kinderen het beste voorbehoedsmiddel is dat er bestaat.  :Frown: 
Ook bij ons hebben de oudste een verschrikkelijke (puber)tijd veroorzaakt. Ook wij hebben jeugdzorg ingeschakeld. En ook bij ons lopen de problemen synchroom met de puberleeftijd. En voorlopig zijn we daar nog niet doorheen. De 2de heeft na een relatie van 2,5 jaar met een meisje ontdekt dat hij eigenlijk homo is en begint nu op z'n 18de nog even de puber uit te hangen.
En de jongste is 12 en gaat komend seizoen naar het voortgezet. En heeft nu ook al aardig de hormonen in haar lijfje. Maar met onze ervaring tot nu toe kunnen we haar redelijk bijhouden.  :Big Grin: 
En weet je Rob. Hoe ik het vol houd. Ooit heb ik de vrouw waar ik op dat moment van hield een belofte gedaan. In goede en slechte tijden. En weet je, het is allemaal echt niet makkelijk, maar ik denk dat ik nog steeds heeeel veel van haar hou. En hoewel ik me regelmatig echt gestressd voel door de opgekropte sexueele frustraties ben ik haar altijd trouw gebleven. En nu dit door jou verhaal weer actueel is denk ik dat ik daar heel blij en trots over ben, en ook mag zijn. In ieder geval van me zelf.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ik weet wat ik er voor doe en moet laten.

Gr Ikke

----------


## rob501

vandaag,
voel me vrij rot vandaag.
alles blijft maar malen in mn hoofd.zit in een flinke dip.
probeer niet eraan te denken,maar word langzaam aan erg moe ervan.
hoe van mn vrouw,ze is zeer aantrekkelijk maar onberijkbaar.
lig in bed naast een mooie vrouw waar ik niet aan mag komen....
hou lang ik dit nog door laat gaan weet ik niet,misschien moet ik de knoop maar door hakken!
ben 41 en heb nu nog de kans om iets anders op te bouwen.

ooo wat is dit moeilijk.

rob

----------


## Onassa

Lieve Rob.

Neem aub geen beslissingen als je zoals je zelf al zegt een rot dag hebt.
Probeer even gewoon voor jezelf weer uit die dip te komen en gooi dan alle registers open.
Je kunt alleen maar de juiste keuze's maken als je alles goed en helder kunt overzien.
En als dat dan betekent dat jullie wegen zullen scheiden, dan weet je dat je dat 100% doordacht en goed overwogen besloten hebt.
Ik zou je graag wat extra kracht en steun willen sturen, misschien komt er iets van aan.

Hou je hoofd erbij en ik wens je alle sterkte toe!

Liefs Diane

----------


## dotito

Beste Rob,

Zoals Diane al aanhaalt neem aub geen overhaaste beslissingen,ook al begrijp ik jou volkomen.Hoop echt van harte dat je er zo snel mogelijk uitkomt.

Wens je heel veel sterkte toe!!

Do

----------


## ikke64

Rob,

Hou je haaks en probeer een goede beslissing te nemen. Denk hierbij ook aan de kinderen.
Maar ik ben de laatste die je aanraad om in deze relatie te blijven hangen. Natuurlijk kun je, als je besluit dat het zo niet langer kan, er ook enkele weken tussen uit gaan. Als je bij vrienden onderdak kunt of er de financiele mogelijkheden zijn om dit te overbruggen. Een soort proef periode voor jullie allebei. Ik heb dit tot nu toe verzuimt, zoals ik nog veel meer heb verzuimt. Maak niet de zelfde fouten als ik.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Onassa

Ikke,

Een heel goed advies, alleen.....wat is de reden dat je dat zelf niet doet als ik zo vrij mag zijn???

Groetjes,Diane

----------


## ikke64

Onassa,

Weet je, net als Rob hou ik nog van mijn vrouw. Onze problemen zijn ontstaan redelijk kort voor dat zij zeer ernstig ziek is geworden. We hebben toen een heel zware, maar van de andere kant ook een zeer kostbare periode meegemaakt. Helaas is zij, en mogelijk ook ik, erg veranderd door alles wat we hebben meegemaakt. Maar waarom ik niet de beslissing heb genomen om voor mij zelf te kiezen.....????? Het voelt gewoon niet goed om mijn huwelijkse belofte te breken en heel veel problemen op de hals te halen en en en en .... Kortom, verwacht ik gewoon bij mijn maatje te blijven hangen. En misschien komt het ooit nog goed. Hopelijk heeft de jongste niet zo'n moeilijke pubertijd en de oudste zijn er wel doorheen. Waarschijnlijk zijn er nog heel veel dingen niet belicht maar het speelt ook al zo lang.

Gr Ikke

----------


## lisah50

Rob, misschien is het goed om letterlijk even afstand te nemen van je vrouw. Gewoon een tijdje, 6 maanden bijvoorbeeld of eerst 3 maanden, weggaan. Misschien kun je dat regelen met je werk. Eerst bespreken met je dochters natuurlijk, zij mogen daar niet onder lijden.. Bij terugkomst, gegarandeerd ..Feest!
Mijn partner en ik zien elkaar regelmatig NIET vanwege het werk! Als we elkaar zien is het echt feest!

----------


## Agnes574

Rob, hoe gaat het intussen met je??

----------


## rob501

hoi iedereen!
met mij gaat t de ene keer beter dan de andere keer.
ben voor mn werk 1,5 mnd weg geweest(alleen de weekeinden thuis)
hierdoor heb ik veel na kunnen denken,maar ben ik er ook achter gekomen dat ik haar niet kwijt wil.
met mijn oudste dochter lopen wij bij jeugdzorg en hopen door hen geholpen te worden.ik en mn vrouw lopen bij een life couch we praten daar veel en komen uit voor onze fouten!maar we zijn er nog lang niet!
duurd allemaal wel lang ,maar hoop dat wij er op deze mannier uit zullen komen.

gr rob

----------


## Agnes574

Héél veel sterkte en succes Rob ... heb bewondering voor je doorzettingsvermogen (véle mannen missen dit vermogen en leggen er té snel het bijltje bij neer  :Wink: )!!

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Rob,

Sorrie voor jou. Maar het is goed om te lezen dat er meer mannen met dit probleem zitten. Ik weet uit ervaring he moeilijk dit is/kan zijn. Ook ik en mijn vrouw hebben relatie therapie gevolgt. Onze communicatie is sterk verbeterd. Het onderhouden van ons huwelijk kost erg veel energie. Ziekte en problemen met de kinderen doet de rest. Je sex leven gaat dood. En voor je dat weer een beetje op peil hebt, kost tijd, energie en heel veel doorzettings vermogen. Wij zijn er nog lang niet, ook omdat de problemen met de kids niet allemaal opgelost zijn en ook de ziekte van mijn vrouw nog altijd een rol speelt. Maar ook ik wil haar niet kwijt. Ik durf te zeggen dat ik nog steeds heel veel van haar hou. Hoe moeilijk ik het dan ook regelmatig heb. Op dit moment vooral omdat ik niet lekker in het vel zit door gebrek aan, hoe zullen we het noemen? sexueele activiteit?!?!?
Ik heb dat toch wel nodig om normaal te kunnen functioneren. Gelukkig zit daar heel langzaam een klein beetje verbetering in. Ik hou de moed er in. Ik hoop jij ook.

Gr Ikke

----------


## elfje

Hoi mannen,

Ik vind het rot voor jullie dat jullie in zo'n situatie zitten.
Ik ben een vrouw en heb twee maanden geleden een derde kind gekregen. Helemaal super, alleen erg vermoeiend. Geeft op zich niets, maar mijn libido is ook al een tijdje zo laag als het maar zijn kan (ook tijdens de zwangerschap). Ik moet helaas ook regelmatig nee zeggen tegen mijn lieve man. 
Het is vooral heel erg omdat hij kan denken dat ik hem afwijs, maar dat is echt niet zo. Het is mijn lijf dat (nog) niet werkt, daar kan hij helemaal niets aan doen. En ik hou ontzettend veel van hem, en vind hem ook heeeeeeel erg aantrekkelijk!!!! maar mijn lijf werkt gewoon echt niet mee. Ik zou zelf heel graag willen dat ik er iets aan kon doen, want deze situatie is zowel voor hem als voor mij frustrerend... Ben ook bezig om een wat langere tijd oppas te regelen (een nacht en een ochtend).

ik schrijf dit voor jullie, omdat jullie je ook afgewezen voelen,wat natuurlijk een hele normale reactie is, maar misschien is het niet zo... maakt voor de 'actie ' natuurlijk niets uit, maar misschien gevoelsmatig wel...

----------


## ikke64

Lieve Elfje,

Het spijt me te horen dat je lijf je in deze in de steek laat. En twee maanden na de bevalling is dat niet zo vreemd natuurlijk. En ook tijdens de zwangerschap kunnen deze gevoelens op een laag pitje staan. Bij die van mij gelukkig niet, er is namelijk niets sexier/ vrouwelijker dan een zwangere vrouw.  :Wink:  Hou ajb wel in de gaten waarom je lijf je in de steek laat. Want voor je het weet zitten jullie in de zelfde problemen als wij. Probeer en inderdaad een dag of wat er tussen uit te knijpen met z'n tweeën. Praten, ontspannen heerlijk. Ben weer even man en vrouw ipv moeder en vader. Het heeft voor ons, als het ons lukt er even tussen uit te knijpen, wel geholpen. 
Maar er is een verschil. Jij hebt het er moeilijk mee dat de lichaam niet werkt, mijn vrouw heeft ook gewoon geen zin. Phygisch dus...... En dat is echt een probleem.

Ik hoop dat je lijf weer gaat doen wat je graag wil, en jullie weer gewoon kunnen genieten van elkaars lijf.
Trouwens mijn ervaring is dat, wij mannen, ook knuffelen erg fijn vinden. En wees eerlijk je hoet toch niet altijd samenleving te hebben om sex te hebben  :Wink: 

Sterkte, hou ons op de hoogte.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Gozer1987

Lees mijn topic eens Rob, ik weet hoe je voelt, mijn topic bestaat al 3 jaar, en ik ben (pas?.. 23)
Heel veel succes iig.

----------


## hetheksje

Heb alles met ineteresse zitten lezen. Ik ben een vrouw, 44 en al enkele jaren in de overgang. Mijn libido liep altijd redelijk synchroon met mijn gewicht. Als ik te zwaar was (ben een jojo-er) kon ik niemand aan mijn lijf velen en had ook weinig zin in seks. De tijden dat ik dan weer was afgevallen en me sexy voelde kon ik er geen genoeg van krijgen. Al had het ook wel te maken met mijn vriend, en of hij me ook het gevoel gaf sexy te zijn.
Maar sinds de overgang is alles anders. Vrijen doet zeer vanwege mijn zeer droge vagina. Heb steeds vaginale infecties en al kon ik er een miljoen mee verdienen, ik heb ook echt absoluut geen zin in seks. Nu ben ik ook weer veel te zwaar dus ik weet niet goed of het nu aan mijn gewicht of de overgang ligt. Van mij hoeft seks alleen helemaal niet meer. Maar ik vind dat ik dat mijn vriend, die wel zijn gewone behoeften heeft, niet aan kan doen. Dus "help" ik hem wel regelmatig. Het is niet ideaal, ook voor hem niet, maar voorlopig zie ik het nog niet veranderen.
Ik vind wel dat het duidelijk maakt of hij echt van me houdt of niet, en vooralsnog doet mijn vriend dat blijkbaar nog wel. En ik houd ook van hem anders zou ik niet toch met hem vrijen, al is het op een andere manier, ook al heb ik totaal geen zin.
Geven en nemen toch??

Rob ik wens je alle kracht en wijsheid van de wereld. En met je puberdochter komt het wel weer goed als de basis thuis goed is (mijn dochter is bijna 18 en heeft ook psychologische begeleiding gehad, dat gaat nu meestal wel goed). En wat je vrouw betreft, wel de lusten en niet de lasten accepteert een vrouw niet van een man, dus hoef jij ook niet te accepteren van haar!

Knuff en sterkte,
Heksje

----------


## lisah50

heksje, meestal helpt lichttherapie voor een droge en pijnlijke vagina.Check de website Valkenhorst in Valkenburg!

----------


## Jiooda

HET-DERDE-GEHEIM-VAN-DE-SEX-

(-EYE-OPENER-VOOR-HEN-DIE-ONWETEND-ZIJN-OVER-HET-DERDE-GEHEIM.-)


Het gemis aan kennis zorgt vaak voor een groot verdriet, zowel bij mannen als bij vrouwen.
"Waar gaat hij het nu over hebben," zult u misschien zeggen ?
Daar kan ik kort over zijn, net als het woordje zelf.
SEX.
Het menslijk lichaam is schitterend geschapen.
Het is uitgerust met een aantal voorzieningen waardoor wij, wat wij innemen ook weer op een mooie en praktische manier kwijt kunnen.

Daartoe zijn twee voorzieningen getroffen die de afvalstoffen opvangen en wanneer die opslagplaatsten vol zijn, krijgen onze hersenen het signaal dat je moet gaan plassen of anderszins. 

Niets is normaler dan dat!
We zijn vaak geneigd om te zeggen: 
"Ik ga even naar de w.c. want ik moet zo nodig!"
Stel dat je man dan zou zeggen:"kom zeg, je kunt het best nog wel een paar uur uitstellen.
"Wat zou je daar dan voor een antwoord op geven ?
Op zijn zachts gezegd:"Ben jij nou mal, ik ga, want ik moet."

En vult u verdere opmerkingen zelf nog maar in.

Waar wil ik naar toe!?

Naar iets wat de man wél heeft en de vrouw niet.

"HET DERDE GEHEIM."

De man heeft nog een derde opslagplaats die vol gemaakt wordt en dat is zijn prostaat.
Als die ruimte vól is, dan verlangt die man er naar om te ledigen en die spanning kwijt te raken, het liefst bij zijn vrouw. 

Die heeft vaak hoofdpijn als het zover is en denkt bij zichzelf:
"Hij moet alweer," 
en wordt in gedachten vaak afgedaan als zijnde, onbeheerst. 

Maar hij moet net als de drang van het plassen gehoor geven aan zijn hersenen dat het zakje vol is en dat er lediging moet plaats vinden.

Dit moet dan wel in goede harmonie met elkaar plaatsvinden, dus niet pats-boem, maar de man moet tevens aanvoelen, dat hij dit voor zijn vrouw, zo romantisch mogelijk maakt; en het dan samen te willen ! 

Dit derde fabriekje staat nooit stil en blijft tot je dood functioneren.
En daarom kan een man zelfs op hoge leeftijd nog presteren zoals dat heet, maar dat heeft echter niets met eigen prestatie's te maken, maar met het feit dat die extra voorziening vol zit en net als het plassen, leeg moet !

Daarom zegt Paulus bv:"Het is beter te trouwen , dan te branden."
Hij bedoelt daarmee te zeggen dat je, om je te ledigen, niet vreemd moet gaan of naar de hoeren gaat lopen.

Is een huwelijk perfect, dan nog wil bovenstaande onbekendheid met dit fenomeen, ervoor gaan zorgen dat de man het zelf gaat doen, dan wel dat hij in de nacht de zgn. natte droom krijgt. 

Dit is nog het minste wat kan gebeuren en dat kunt u dan verder zelf wel invullen. 
Hoe dan ook, dat vocht moet weg, maar dan wel op boven vermeldde romantische wijze.

Wat is er dan fijner, als de vrouw dit eenmaal wetend zegt tegen haar man als die 's morgen vroeg nog even wil vrijen.:"kom maar even lieverd en laat hem even die spanning kwijtraken waardoor hij op zijn werk ook veel beter zal presteren.

Juist door de regelmatige weigering die veelvuldig gestoeld is op gebrek aan kennis, van het mannen-lichaam, zijn mannen het bos ingestuurd, met de hoofdpijn-mededeling van de vrouw.

Mogelijk heb ik met dit artikeltje velen wakker gemaakt hoe het écht in elkaar steekt en hoop van harte dat dit bespreekbaar gemaakt gaat worden, waardoor de zon weer gaat schijnen in de mannen en vrouwen-wereld.

Natuurlijk weten velen van ons dat al lang, maar toch!?

GBY ALL
Jiooda.

P.S. Dit is een basis gegeven, die natuurlijk uitzonderingen heeft.

----------


## Raimun

Hallo Jiooda .....
Het biologische gedeelte van jouw betoog kan ik wel volgen .
De rest vind ik vrij kort door de bocht genomen .
Een nogal patriarchale benadering van de man-vrouw verhouding!!
( die overigens vrij eigen is aan Paulus !) ..
Wanneer 'n vrouw voortdurend " hoofdpijn " heeft , scheelt er toch wel iets anders dan
enkel het gebrek aan inzichtelijke kennis van het mannenlichaam !
Trouwens , zouden er ook mannen zijn met voortdurende " hoofdpijn " ?? :Frown:

----------


## Jiooda

Beste Raimun,

Ik heb daarom mijn betoog afgesloten met een psje.

Ik denk met jou dat er wel degelijk mannen zijn met voortdurende hoofdpijn. 
Ze zijn dan meestal getrouwd met de verkeerde vrouw.

----------


## Flogiston

Eerlijk gezegd vind ik dat een erg simplistische diagnose van een zeer complex probleem.

----------


## ikke64

A is er een biologische overloop als het derde geheim vol is.
B hoofd pijn is wat mij betreft een heel verkeerde omschrijving van het gevoel van onbehagen dat bezit van je neemt.
C Sex blijkt een heel goed middel tegen hoofd pijn.
D wat is een verkeerde vrouw, bedoel je dat je een man met hoog libido met een vrouw met hoog libido moet "kruisen" en het zelfde voor man en vrouw met laag libido???
Ik vind je redenatie een beetje kort door de bocht. Jiooda

----------


## christel1

Als ik van mijn hoofdpijn wil afgeraken dan is seks juist aan te raden en als ik geen hoofdpijn heb dan heb ik daarna hoofdpijn niet als grap bedoeld hoor maar echt waar. 
Heb de vraag eens gesteld aan de HA en het is omdat je bloedtoevoer naar je hersenen verminderd dat je daarna hoofdpijn kan hebben. 
@ikke, je weet toch nooit wie je tegenkomt, hoog libido, laag libido, ik denk dat je lang zal moeten zoeken hoor om zo iemand te vinden maar ik begrijp wat je bedoelt. 
Gewoon de kerk in het midden houden zoals we het bij ons zeggen en als vrouw kan ik me geen leven zonder vrijen voorstellen, denk dat een man ook wel zo is zeker ?

----------


## Lisa4171

Pillole per aumentare il desiderio sessuale - http://it.feminil.com Ho ricevuto l'ordine nel tempo previsto e le pillole funzionano alla grande.

----------


## mirthe340

ik wil wel met je vrijen hoor

----------


## ikke64

Lieve mensen,
Al mijn voorgaande positieve postings ten spijt moet ik helaas vermelden dat mijn vrouw en ik sinds eind vorige maand gescheiden zijn. Alles in goed overleg. Ik heb mijn goede voornemen ed niet waar kunnen maken. En ben vreemdgegaan. Heb een affaire gehad. Het is me overkomen. Toen dat uit kwam bekende mijn vrouw mij dat ze al een jaar of 5 niet meer van mij houd. Voor ons lijkt de scheiding de juiste oplossing zodat we, ieder apart, maar toch weer gelukkig kunnen worden....

----------


## mirthe340

wat spijtig om dit te lezen, als je er over wilt praten ben ik er voor je.
Toi toi toi!!!

----------

